
How to Get Started with Elixir - wrestlerman
https://wrestlerman.me/posts/small-tips-for-elixir-beginners/
======
wrestlerman
Recently I've been tinkering with Elixir a lot. That's why I decided to share
some small tips for learning Elixir. Hopefully someone will find it useful :)

------
chanchar
These are great tips thanks!

